#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > 文字角色扮演 >  >  新的《獸世》徵角？

## 伊默兒/野魂

各位安安大家好，這裡是小伊默~(廢話
最近啪嘰的文一夕之間大熱門，不知現在發的時機對不對呢⋯⋯（反正你都發文了
首先告訴各位讀者一個壞消息（？），野仔的電腦掛機，影響到了小說進度，這點要先和各位說聲抱歉><
野仔超級高興小說能邁到第十五章啦!可能是因為歸屬感的關係所以才有毅力把它寫下去(?
從第十六章後面開始就會將狼之樂園的點點滴滴記錄在這小說上，差不多就是轉換成「現實版」。例:小伊默和銀芽在聊天室內「活動筋骨」->小伊默和銀芽在月明廣場上對打練習。
再來就是蒸餃了，個人認為一人去參加一個徵角就是對該作品給予肯定的其中一種方式，所以還滿感謝前來徵角的獸OWO/。不過所謂的「點點滴滴」嘛，包括了種種大小事，是會寫到舊徵角以外的獸。
所以下方除了留言，也是開放重新徵角啦，可以選擇用下方的徵角單，或丟上自己的文字設，也可以純粹的做補充，以前徵過角的獸看要不要重發都可。
然後這是重新徵角的制式化單單，新增了一些項目讓它看起來更詳細(?)，不必強迫自己去新增文字設定沒關係OWO


蒸餃單(("*"為必填項目)


*名字:
暱稱:
*性別:
*種族:
*能轉換成哪些型態:
*年齡:(實際數字、大約估算、外見年齡、實際歲數等等)
*體格:(高矮胖瘦、實際數字(咦?))
*容貌:(圖片、文字皆可)
*個性:(詳細最好?)
服裝、裝備:
特點:(這裡指的包括才藝、職業、特殊能力、痞好等等有的沒的，能讓讀者注意到你的各種特色喔)
*是否願意領便當:
其他:



另外，《獸世》從第一到第十五章只是故事的前言與開端，歡迎直接從第十六章下手的也可(?
之前到現在也針對這十五章的一些劇情做了一些修整，結果如下:
‧序章和第一章合併
‧第三章出現的電視改為黑白，確保年代沒錯
‧第四章出現的「跑車」更改為「轎車」，確保年代沒錯
‧第十五章修改最後一大段

野仔是希望可以藉著小說重新敘述狼樂的大小事，不只帶來樂趣，也可以從中省思
如有意見的歡迎提出，不管是對小說筆法或是該文持有提議的都可~:3((鞠躬
也請各位敬請期待後續的章節吧！

----------


## 月光銀牙

*名字:銀芽
暱稱:銀芽
 *性別:公
 *種族:狼
 *能轉換成什麼型態:純獸型(偶爾獸人型
 *年齡:看起來35，實際21
 *體格:壯碩，有腹肌(?
 *容貌:
 *個性:脾氣暴躁，外冷內熱，屬於刀子嘴豆腐心，喜歡捉弄別獸
裝備:刻耳伯洛斯項鍊(之後給妳)
特點:才能:黑暗魔法。職業為戰士和刺客。特殊能力:召喚任何動物。癖好:我愛小蘿莉(?
 *是否願意領便當:不
其他:加油~


以上

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

*名字:蒼煌
暱稱:蒼爺
*性別:公
*種族:天魔狼族
*能轉換成什麼型態:獸型/獸人型/人類型(三種型態皆會有下巴的山羊鬍鬚，老花眼鏡則是獸人/人類型態時比較會戴著，獸型時如果需要看東西也會戴，菸斗同理~)
*年齡:85歲((實際外見皆是
*體格:高瘦型~約莫180公分/70KG
*容貌:http://wolfbbs.net/imagehost/uploads2/9de77cc3a2.png
*個性:精明沉穩，做事非常有條理，對待後輩很照顧，但有時候會有點嘮叨碎碎念
裝備:太虛權杖，通體雪白的一根魔法杖，平常會偽裝成枴杖用來拄著活動，戰鬥時才會解開偽裝。
特點:擅長多種屬性的魔法能力(風火水土雷光闇冰時間空間等等)，口中時常含著木製菸斗，帶著半月型無框的老花眼鏡
*是否願意領便當:否
其他:平常以獸型生活居多，翅膀只有在戰鬥時才會顯現出來，平時生活不會，而以獸型態活動時，金邊銀灰色的斗篷也會披在身上

應該就以上這樣，有問題請野魂再連絡我~

----------


## 帕格薩斯

之前好像有報名，不過既然有更動設定就回鍋了(?)
*名字:尥廷
暱稱:啪嘰(與宿主共用)
*性別:雄性
*種族:西伯利亞平原狼(Canis lupus campestris)>>幽魂>>狼魔
*能轉換成哪些型態:附身在宿主上的人類型態、魔力充沛時的純狼形、偶爾出現的獸人型
*年齡:2歲半(相當於人類18歲)
*體格:身長一米七(含尾巴)
*容貌:請參考下方簽名檔owo
*個性:因為已經死亡的緣故，對許多事情都抱以淡然的心態去看待。但由於死因是被人類所獵殺(皮毛被剝走)，相當不信任人類。在遇見附身對象之前的幾十年間因為怨念的日益深厚而成魔。基本上除非必要，否則不願意出手。
唯一的例外則是已經把附身對象(某人類)當作是夥伴，並且樂於展現惡搞精神。
裝備:胸前掛有養母西伯利亞虎伊拉右側上顎犬牙改造之靈力空間儲存裝置，雙前爪臂左右各有一條紋布袖套(遮蓋刀傷，左藍右紫)
特點: (這裡指的包括才藝、職業、特殊能力、痞好等等有的沒的，能讓讀者注意到你的各種特色喔)
*是否願意領便當:已經死過了(?)但是如果真的得死掉那...都可以(大哭(?
其他:
因為早產而被族群拋棄，由一頭西伯利亞虎養大。
若需要*被附身對象之人設*或*狼之人型狀態*則留言告知。
若有其他需求則會再補上......
那就，謝謝囉\owo/

----------


## 幻月狼仙

名字:幻瞳
暱稱:瞳
*性別:男性
*種族:狼
*能轉換成什麼型態:獸型、獸人型、人型的話獸耳跟獸尾都還在(？)
*年齡:18歲左右(實際數字、大約估算、外見年齡、實際歲數等等)
*體格:約179公分高，大概60公斤出頭，體格精壯但是肌肉沒有很明顯(？)
*容貌:大約就跟獸設差不多XD

*個性:基本上不太喜歡惹是生非，做狼十分的隨和，對大部分的事情都可以笑笑帶過，也十分熱心於助人，不過如果真的被觸碰到了底線爆發的話會非常的嚴重的說～而且非常不喜歡喜歡的人事物被污衊或被欺負。
裝備:在右腿上綁著推掛(請見獸設)放幾隻試管，大多是用來補充體力的藥水，武器為一把全白的刀，長相與武士刀略同(不好意思沒有圖)
特點:是個旅行家～很喜歡吃海鮮但是！很怕水w是個旱鴨子XD
*是否願意領便當:可以～但是希望不要太早w
其他:大概是沒有了XD


感謝伊默～

----------


## 碎風

*名字:碎風
暱稱:碎碎
*性別:男
*種族:狼
*能轉換成哪些型態:獸型、獸人型、人類皆可(人形仍會有耳朵)
*年齡:外見15，實際也15
*體格:身高180 cm，體重約65 kg，精壯型
*容貌:http://i.imgur.com/WRyLMnF.jpg  <<此是設定
*個性:很隨和，對不認識的人不太說話，熟識後可能會覺得有點瘋(?)，不喜歡紛爭，對於重視的人就會重視，不重視的人就會袖手旁觀。對於朋友的請託似乎不太懂得拒絕，有時會把自己搞得很累，但還是笑笑的，不喜歡別人刺探內心的想法(或過去)，會避開這類的話題。
裝備:一條月亮型的項鍊(抱歉沒有圖qwq)，武器為雙刀(與忍者刀類似)和弓
特點:擅長用武器的同時也使用魔法幫助作戰(提升能力等等)，會的魔法屬於元素魔法，會用的抱括風、雷，也有暗黑屬性，所以能操控影子，用力量的時候眼睛會發紅，月亮項鍊是儲存魔力的東西，可解放魔力增加傷害跟回復力，可是副作用極大。身體可元素化，可自行分解重組，但會消耗魔力。
*是否願意領便當:都可以((希望別太早XD''
其他:有翅膀，可飛行，平時收起不顯現。
若有不足的地方請告知，我會再補的 ~

那大概就這樣了，謝謝伊默  owo//

----------


## 卡斯特

來重寫一次，基本上跟之前的差別不大，不過是精簡版
((所以想看詳細一點的可以看之前的

*名字:卡斯特•薩爾(大家都只知道名字卡斯特

暱稱:卡滋(熟人叫的

*性別:公

*種族:幻天獸，平常以狼型態現身

*能轉換成哪些型態:狼、幻天獸、亞人(由常用到不常用，亞人是指人加獸耳尾巴

*年齡:15歲，但看起來比更小(獸型態小隻的關係

*體格:精瘦、紮實無肌肉但看起來有練過，摸的到骨頭
身長-100公分(不包括尾長) 
身高-60公分 
尾長-95公分
(幻天獸翅膀長150公分)
(亞人身高160公分)
體重-50公斤

*容貌:毛髮為銀灰藍色偏白，眼珠冰藍色，脖子上掛著用來隱藏壓抑幻天獸的幻獸爪(拿下即變回幻天獸)，左前爪戴著用來召喚武器的手環(磁環扣)，爪子可像貓科伸縮(倒勾爪)，有大毛耳，前爪有五指，可像人的手抓握，後爪則是四指，尾巴堅硬但毛多而看不出來，可捲曲拿物品(太重的不行)，幻天獸型態翅膀無法飛行只能滑行(骨頭重)，亞人型態穿著帽T寬鬆牛仔褲，披著披風來藏尾巴(衣服顏色可自訂)，打赤腳，有著一頭亂髮，左胸口有幻天獸圖騰、背部有兩道鞭痕、左肩膀有(bw001)樣的烙印(後三個都是亞人型態才看的到

*個性:沉默寡言，獨來獨往，會先思考在做行動，常默默幫助陌生人在消失，不擅長社交，除非遇到值得戰鬥的不然都是以耍人的方式戰鬥，以不殺人為原則，非常喜歡在暗處觀察他人

裝備:藍焰棒，一根從手環裡召喚出來的棍棒武器，能快速伸縮

特點:獸型態前爪五指能抓握，尾巴堅硬可撐起身體，還可捲握東西，有涳的能力可短暫移動物品(太久會頭暈)，以及火焰的能力(紅色是熱火溫度可無限上升，藍色是冰火可凍結一切物品並附加燒傷)，爪子像貓科可伸縮，無法變成亞人太久，在亞人型態也不能長時間使用技能，身手矯健，聽力強

*是否願意領便當:可以隨便把卡斯特用的半死不活但盡量不要死(???

其他:可以參考簽名檔的圖片，之前寫過的也可以參考，等等在附圖片

大概就這樣，如果還需要知道更多在找我～
伊默兒小說加油0w0//

----------

